# First Show, what to bring?



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

This weekend i'm going to my first show, nothing advanced, just walk/trot english pleasure and I want to know what I should bring(other than the obvious things). What do you wish you'd brought to your first show, and what do you always bring? I'm looking for examples of what to bring for myself, not the horse(although tips for must-haves for the horse are good too!)
so far on the list i've got:

Shirt, jacket, breeches, helmet, boots, socks, etc
changes of clothes/shoes
lint roller, baby wipes, boot brush
tons of food and probably about 20 water bottles
Any input is great, thanks!


----------



## pink333 (Jan 12, 2014)

sounds like you've got it pretty much under control!!

you know, the usual, all nessesary stuff... and TREATS for you rhorse because that is a NESSESITY. XP

I always bring my IPod. Because if I feel nervous I just listen to some music, always calming.

Not much else to say!! But good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Definitely bringing treats! We've got a bucket full of them!
I think I'm pretty ready for it, I'm definitely excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

If you want your horse to absolutely ADORE showing, coat some of the treats in hardening frosting!!! Then when you go to shows your horse knows the difference between being good at home, vs the extra sweet reward of being good at shows ;D Hahahaha dont ask why this works... it just does. 

I have to agree on ipod/ihome/music of some sort. Its always fun to chill or dance around in down time. 

For our shows (idk how long youre going to be there) we bring Gatorade powder. Our horses ADORE Gatorade, the blue kind. 2 scoops to a small water bucket, 3-4 scoops for a large one. We give it to them after a hard work and it cools them down from the inside out, plus they LOVE it! 

Lastly, dont forget to bring a good phone or camera, and an extra person. Someone has to take pictures of you and all those ribbons!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, bring a change of shoes. Wearing tall boots all day will give you blisters. Also, if you fear your horse getting your clothes dirty, wear sweatpants over your breeches and boots, then wear a hoodie over your shirt  Comfortable and has a purpose! Oh oh oh! Cheaters tip! After you shine your boots, for a touch up, panty hose makes them SHINE. Rub it across them and it brings the oils out. And a cheater tip for your horsie, if you LIGHTLY dampen a rag, it is like a sham-wow of the horse world. The finest layers of shaving dust are not safe from the power of a lightly dampened rag, then just brush your pony off with a soft brush and i promise a shine


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah, my class isn't until Sunday so i'm hoping i can hide my jacket and shirt away from the worst of the dust!
Thanks for the panty hose tip, the boots are brand new and I want them to be shining!
It's warm enough here to clip(usually gets up to the eighties-and this IS winter!) so hopefully the horses aren't too horrible. Of course, he's got tons of white so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hopefully you can view this but this has everything from people stuff to horse stuff to misc. stuff  I know this was a show day saver for my family!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bring a camera and someone who can take decent pictures of you in the ring.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm the only one with any amount of photography skill in my family, but hopefully I can get a couple good ones!!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Bring a rag to do last minute spot checks on tack and boots. Bring your own safety pins (because the show office will probably run out) Bring an extra pair of gloves (because guaranteed they will go missing five minutes before your class begins) Extra hair nets and bobby pins. Buckets for water. Pick to clean up after your horse. Lunge line (if you warm up your horse in this way) Sleazy and sheet to keep horse relatively clean (they will still somehow manage to get dusty). 

And a great attitude, of course  Have fun!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take a spare bridle and a stout lockable box. Mechanics coveralls to fit over your show clothes will keep them clean. A helper is invaluable. Eat a well rounded breakfast that morning with carbs (toast) and protein. You may not want to but I've seen teens crash before noon. They become unbearable, then load up on junk food which makes it worse. Something like a tuna sandwich and a piece of fruit will help you get thro the afternoon. Chopped veggies are good to snack on.


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeo extras of everything is never a bad idea.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

hair ties/clips/hair spray


----------

